# fraud at nite by Zee Tv & Imagine Tv



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2011)

Zee Tv & Imagine Tv  who are looting crores of rupees from Indian simple people , they are showing a program in the mid night after 12 :00 midnight in the name of 'GOLD SAFE' where they ask to identify two celebrity photo which were merged together. 

*s4.postimage.org/1pqxx53xg/Gold_Safe.jpg

the puzzle or pictures they show is very easy to say, even little kids can say about the indian celebrities. 

actually the host do not pick any callers call , 
all the people whose call they receive are fake and the answer wrong so that to give an impression that they are picking up the calls and thus innocent callers try to hold and pay rs 12/ minute. 

If they gets thousands of rupees from a single caller you just guess what shall be the total amount they will be cheating from people all over INDIA.

its really sick that these kind of shows are allowd.. 

This program should be banned as it loots the hard earned cash of people.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2011)

Did u loose money on it?


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2011)

true.

I actually laugh at those calls.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Did u loose money on it?



No...


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2011)

Some people I know tried calling, but couldn't get through. meh.


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2011)

lol, once I switched on zis show. The pic they had was Salman + Govinda.

Some newb called and said, "Aishwarya aur Vivek??" I laughed for a long time.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2011)

ico said:


> lol, once I switched on zis show. The pic they had was Salman + Govinda.
> 
> Some newb called and said, "Aishwarya aur Vivek??" I laughed for a long time.


----------



## limpness (Apr 15, 2011)

Don't make fun but i actually made a call.I was curious.

What happened was they pick up and say that you are in their lounge(queue).After waiting for about 4-5 minutes i hung up.They probably charge like 6 rupees a minute or something so i guess they made some money.
I wished them a good life.

Totally fake.The calls they get are their own people.
Fraud late at night.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 15, 2011)

and what abiut those lockets and bure nazar se bachao ones.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 15, 2011)

This is really bad and what they are doing is indeed fraud. Apart from control board (prasar bharti in this case), people should also be aware that this is clear case of cheating and they should avoid calling those numbers


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2011)

limpness said:


> Don't make fun but i actually made a call.I was curious.



Congratulations, the bait is yours


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2011)

@Rockstar11: Smart People dont attempt to call....


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 15, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @Rockstar11: Smart People dont attempt to call....



I never attempt to call those programs and easily one can guess that a fraud show. Why the hell one would say it's Aishwarya or Vivek when the shown images is Salman + Govinda.....  

But we enjoy watching the show as you know the answers are damn phunny...


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 15, 2011)

hehe I remember boys in my PG used to send smses to these reality shows to choose the participant of their choice! What's the point man? Why waste your money?


----------



## limpness (Apr 15, 2011)

I was hoping to talk to the hawt girl conducting the show.
I knew that half of the monster was Kareena and the other half Saif.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 15, 2011)

What bullcrap,


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @Rockstar11: Smart People dont attempt to call....



I never attempt to call those programs..
but bhole bhale logo ko ye loot rahe hai...


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2011)

U know, the answers are so tempting, u feel an indomitable urge to call. I once felt of calling, then read the fine prints and came to know about the charges (Rs 10/- per minute). From that day I did never watch that show.

But, I used it on one of my bollywood crazy friend. He was annoying me for few days (too much of it, and he's healthy so can't mess with him).

I invited one day to make him watch that show. Once a question popped up, I challanged him if he knows who's who?  

He was so tempted that he made a call. He was laughing listening to people's answer (and I was laughing too). After 5 minutes, he told, they are not picking up but he did not hung up. When it was 10-12 minutes, I told him to read the fine prints (I'm not that bad yaar) about call charges. He was so shocked...that alone made my day.

(Those of you already considered me a very very bad person...well if only I could beat him, he would not have faced it)


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 15, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> (Those of you already considered me a very very bad person...well if only I could beat him, he would not have faced it)



Best way to beat that guy, rhitwick..... 

You should've waited for another 20 minutes and let your friend's balance to reach 0.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 15, 2011)

Poor friend

But I have seen myself that the poor people more crazzy about these indian ideol sms and big boss sms...My kaamwali bai and her 2 children used to watch indian ideol and sms for the contestants...3 RS per sms...what a waste..


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2011)

Also,  I hate HomeShop 18 Channel. Very cheap way to sell products by paying dumb people to praise the products.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 16, 2011)

Who Are These Celebrities??


*s4.postimage.org/1pqxx53xg/Gold_Safe.jpg


Salman khan & Shahrukh Khan!




Virender Sehwag & Hrithik Roshan!




irfan khan & yusuf pathan!


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 16, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> Who Are These Celebrities??
> 
> 
> *s4.postimage.org/1pqxx53xg/Gold_Safe.jpg
> ...




  
WTF???I won't even call it morphing.I can do it in irfanview.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 16, 2011)

WHAT? I nevar read the charges, and I used to call so often now that explains a few things


----------



## Krow (Apr 16, 2011)

Anorion said:


> WHAT? I nevar read the charges, and I used to call so often now that explains a few things


 

Most people are too busy staring at the anchor afaik.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 17, 2011)

This khuri and khan don't feel ashamed of fooling people. 

Where are news channels who make every small news an issue. 

why govt not taking any action against this programme


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 20, 2011)

Govt ofcourse gets good money too...


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 20, 2011)

this things should be banned ......


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 20, 2011)

freshseasons said:


> Govt ofcourse gets good money too...



 really?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 20, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> really?



More like ministers and bureaucrats at power. That's quite obvious isn't it? 



Rockstar11 said:


> Who Are These Celebrities??
> 
> 
> *s4.postimage.org/1pqxx53xg/Gold_Safe.jpg
> ...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dangerous Dave said:


> this things should be banned ......



yesssssssssssss


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2012)

So thread on such programs existed! 

Yes, the programs should be banned. And the people who call them, should be banned too..... from watching T.V.!!


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 24, 2012)

ico said:


> true.
> 
> I actually laugh at those calls.



hahahahaha! same Here My Uncle tried Once N lost 20rs/min N then we started laughing On Him HAHAHAHA!*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_surprised.gif


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

Pathetic idiots.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 25, 2012)

Rs 12/minute ?>?? Enough Said !!! Ban them !


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Rs 12/minute ?>?? Enough Said !!! Ban them !


From earth?


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice bump there, Rockstarrr


----------



## Sarath (Feb 25, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Did u loose money on it?



lose
Verb:	Be deprived of or cease to have or retain (something): "I've lost my appetite".
Cause (someone) to fail to gain or retain (something): "you lost me my appointment at the university".


loose
Adjective:	
Not firmly or tightly fixed in place; detached or able to be detached: "a loose tooth".
Verb:	
Set free; release: "the hounds have been loosed".







---


Apart from that. Bumped a 10month old thread. Please lock it.


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't watch tv at all. . My pc and mobile has everything to entertain me.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> I don't watch tv at all. . My pc and mobile has everything to entertain me.



good


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2012)

Another kind of money making idea is tv shops...... they tell that there oil is good for massages leg pain extra(Real cost 800-1000)There selling for 4000... My grandma bought it....... Its useless


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Another kind of money making idea is tv shops...... they tell that there oil is good for massages leg pain extra(Real cost 800-1000)There selling for 4000... My grandma bought it....... Its useless


You are a useless grandson for letting your grandma buy that. 

joke


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

^^ well its right. But its hard to convince a family member (specially if grandfather/grandmother) in such matter, don't you think?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 25, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Another kind of money making idea is tv shops...... they tell that there oil is good for massages leg pain extra(Real cost 800-1000)There selling for 4000... My grandma bought it....... Its useless


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2012)

And then theres the jop chakra or some $hit, featuring Jackie shroff


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 27, 2012)

well, it happens all the time.
remember KBC questions?
what is the capital of china? beijing? tokyo? seoul? new delhi?
good luck answering that


----------



## tusharkeshri (Feb 27, 2012)

A big fraud , i remember one of my friend won something in these competitions how did he managed i dont know he was told to wait bt that wait never ended


----------



## sygeek (Feb 27, 2012)

Sandisudha 

I remember another ridiculous show which was trying to sell "BlackCherry" phones.

Also, wtf is with telebrand's shows, I've been seeing the same show since the past 10 years


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> well, it happens all the time.
> remember KBC questions?
> what is the capital of china? beijing? tokyo? seoul? new delhi?
> good luck answering that



I think they asked once they asked the currency of some country. The answer was Yen. But I answered "Zen" as the currency. 

They still replied via SMS that I was successfully entered in the draw


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have actually had the privilage to talk to one of the sponsors in such shows.. turns out, they are not even live.. they are recorded well in advance with fake callers and aired as LIVE..


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2012)

Its really pathetic how people get manipulated by such capitalist pigs. its because of this that there is almost zero progress among people and oppression is rampant. Sometimes I wonder why people don't use their heads? (Or maybe greed tends to turn off conscious thought).


----------



## revolt (Feb 27, 2012)

foolish people are fooled more.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 27, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Its really pathetic how people get manipulated by such capitalist pigs. its because of this that there is almost zero progress among people and oppression is rampant. Sometimes I wonder why people don't use their heads? (Or maybe greed tends to turn off conscious thought).



its the greed, trust me


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2012)

Vyom said:


> So thread on such programs existed!
> 
> Yes, the programs should be banned. And the people who call them, should be banned too..... from watching T.V.!!



I think TV should be banned altogether....turning people into idiots. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 27, 2012)

yeah, its called the idiot box for a reason 

also, you doubleposted


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 10, 2012)

patrick4 said:


> I have actually had the privilage to talk to one of the sponsors in such shows.. turns out, they are not even live.. they are recorded well in advance with fake callers and aired as LIVE..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 10, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I think they asked once they asked the currency of some country. The answer was Yen. But I answered "Zen" as the currency.
> 
> They still replied via SMS that I was successfully entered in the draw



lol really?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 10, 2012)

now other channels have picked up Zee's idea. This happens only in Yindia. Useful idiots.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sam said:


> now other channels have picked up Zee's idea. This happens only in Yindia. Useful idiots.



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif


----------



## reddead (Mar 10, 2012)

why not term these shows as fraudulent activities.....in a way they are also like those 3 tier marketing scams.....
but then its also the gullible indian's fault to even believe in these shows scams


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 12, 2012)

reddead said:


> why not term these shows as fraudulent activities.....in a way they are also like those 3 tier marketing scams.....
> but then its also the gullible indian's fault to even believe in these shows scams


----------



## Desmond (Mar 12, 2012)

WTF.....

India is now a country of scams. Scams in government, scams on TV. Any sector free of scams?

PS: Looks like I know what I'm going to do if I lose my job


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 12, 2012)

now there is this EC jewellers scam.
gold loan ki 10 kishte do aap, aur baaki kishte denge EC jewellers, hain na faide ka sauda???

lol, they will just overcharge. gl with the scam attempt.


----------



## Naveen.S (Mar 12, 2012)

doomgiver said:
			
		

> now there is this EC jewellers scam.
> gold loan ki 10 kishte do aap, aur baaki kishte denge EC jewellers, hain na faide ka sauda???
> 
> lol, they will just overcharge. gl with the scam attempt.


EC or PC Jewelers are not running scams. These are just like old-days kitty party saving schemes. There is nothing wrong in it. Jewelers in most of cities are running those schemes for years and its a nice way to save money too. 

My wife invested in a few of these schemes and saving is really good. They are not overcharging at all. Gold rate is same all over India and difference is in labor charges only. 200 more or less in 10000/- deal doesn't matter much, imho.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 12, 2012)

SO what about KBC scam.They have such TRP and charge 5rs per sms.

See how stupid contestants they bring in-Pure fraud -

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-SEk3dgmvOdk/TeDiBocEMpI/AAAAAAAABfk/thfPFaUqpAE/s1600/kaun-banega-crorepati+Speak+Asia.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 12, 2012)

ghost at rest said:


> EC or PC Jewelers are not running scams. These are just like old-days kitty party saving schemes. There is nothing wrong in it. Jewelers in most of cities are running those schemes for years and its a nice way to save money too.
> 
> My wife invested in a few of these schemes and saving is really good. They are not overcharging at all. Gold rate is same all over India and difference is in labor charges only. 200 more or less in 10000/- deal doesn't matter much, imho.



thanks for the info..


----------



## Desmond (Mar 13, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> SO what about KBC scam.They have such TRP and charge 5rs per sms.
> 
> See how stupid contestants they bring in-Pure fraud -
> 
> *4.bp.blogspot.com/-SEk3dgmvOdk/TeDiBocEMpI/AAAAAAAABfk/thfPFaUqpAE/s1600/kaun-banega-crorepati+Speak+Asia.jpg



I think its Firefox.....ahhhh kidding, I know its Chrome.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 13, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think its Firefox.....ahhhh kidding, I know its Chrome.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 11, 2012)

i think ye shows bandh ho gaye!?!!


----------



## mrintech (Jun 11, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> Who Are These Celebrities??
> 
> 
> *s4.postimage.org/1pqxx53xg/Gold_Safe.jpg
> ...


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> i think ye shows bandh ho gaye!?!!



shows kya bandh ho gaye.... Imagine TV hi bandh ho gaya.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> SO what about KBC scam.They have such TRP and charge 5rs per sms.
> 
> See how stupid contestants they bring in-Pure fraud -
> 
> *4.bp.blogspot.com/-SEk3dgmvOdk/TeDiBocEMpI/AAAAAAAABfk/thfPFaUqpAE/s1600/kaun-banega-crorepati+Speak+Asia.jpg



the question is wrong.. Internet Explorer is the only web browser. 

BTW .. I had once called knowing the call cost was 10 bucks .. I was just curious.. disconnected it after 3 mins of waiting ..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 11, 2012)

ico said:


> shows kya bandh ho gaye.... Imagine TV hi bandh ho gaya.



hahaha sahi kaha.... Sardar


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 11, 2012)

but the girl is hot,,,


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> but the girl is hot,,,



that's exactly the point of these shows..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 2, 2012)

RCuber said:


> that's exactly the point of these shows..



yeah..


----------



## Krow (Aug 2, 2012)

Goodnight thread.


----------

